
MIMD on GPU: Run Arbitrary Parallel Programs on GPUs - joe_the_user
http://aggregate.org/MOG/
======
joe_the_user
I just found this searching the web.

Apparently, quite a while ago, these compiler researchers developed a way to
run any MIMD (Multiple Instruction Multiple Data) program _" with reasonable
efficiency"_ on a SIMD computer.

Given that the general purpose use of GPUs is on the rise, it would
interesting to see if anyone had interest in re-discovering these techniques.

